# Economiseur d'écran dans le login...



## scratpomme (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais savoir comment je pourrait mettre une video ou un economiseur d'écran dans la fenêtre login ou il y a le nom des utilisateurs de la machine

merci d'avance

ps: je suis sous mac osx leopard 10.5.8


----------



## scratpomme (11 Décembre 2010)

vraiment personne ??


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais vu cette fonction chez quelqu'un.
Désolé.


----------

